# Conversation with CC Chairman and C&CC Chairman



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a conversation with the CC Chairman whilst at Peterborough. This is a summary of his views:
1. Motorhome Stopovers - As in his opinion it is illegal to camp anywhere in the UK other than at a licenced site or rally, there can be no need for the Aire type system inthe UK.
2. Motorhome service points - We provide motorhome service points at all of our sites. Anyone who uses or sites and pays for a pitch is welcome to use them. There cannot be any other need for them as to camp anywhere without facilities would be illegal.
3. Site availability - Sites are always available and always have vacant pitches. You can always check for late availability and will nearly always find space. There is no need for a booking deposit as we do not have non-arrivers. Charging a deposit would not be good for those on low income as they would have to find large amounts of cash at around christmas time to cover their bookings for the year. There is no need to discourage block advance bookings.
4. Rally booking slips - Rally booking slips are important as they allow the stewards to arrange catering for everyone. There would be catering at every rally and this is important. It would always be possible to contact the organisers 24hours before the rally and arrange to attend.
In light of this, as my membership is due next week, I shall not be renewing.

In a later conversation with the Chairman of the C&CC, I asked him about the use of postcodes for rally locations in addition the customary use of OS co-ordinates as this would assist members with Sat Nav. He promised to take that request to comittee next week.

Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Gerry

for 1 & 2 I'm not surprised! 1 - it's a standard roll-out of an excuse - and the same I got when I asked the same question a few years back. 2 - I wasn't aware that EVERY CC site had a MH service point? :? It rather goes against the fact that CCC provide a motorhome stopover service (daytime), to use the dump, replenish etc and the showers.

3 - Sites ALWAYS have vacant pitches? Total rubbish - there may be some available at the last minute from no shows, but that is a rather sweeping statement! So we can just turn up & get a pitch? :roll: "we do not have non-arrivers" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When was he last on a site? And that's the limpest excuse I've seen for the CC's booking system :roll: :x 

Can't comment on 4


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm not at all suprised. As a member of the CC for over 25 years, I get the impression that it's now run by the paid staff at East Grinsted for the benifit of the company rather than by and for members, in spite of what they say. It would have been interesting to hear his justification for their WiFi charges. It's going the same way as the AA which I'm old enough to remember as a superb members organisation.

Malcolm


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

It was for these very reasons that I cancelled earlier this year, even though my subscription doesn't run out until October.arh


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have also not renewed CC membership this year. Can't even get on any of the CLs in our area that we've wanted to go to! One we've tried to get on is booked up for at least 3 months in advance - what's the point in having a MH if you've got to book up beforehand. I don't know what I'm going to be doing is 3 weeks time never mind 3 months.

Denise


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Surprise surprise! No need for Aires in the UK, he would say that wouldn't he as if they became commonplace in the UK it could have huge impact on his business! 

The motorhome and caravan markets contain a wide selection of people, some who only holiday a couple of times a year through to fulltimers like me. His views and opinions probably suit some customers but it does sound as though he's not willing to move with the times.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

bognormike said:


> 3 - Sites ALWAYS have vacant pitches? Total rubbish


No No he's right you know - There are always vacancies available on the CC website, they just happen to be at the North tip of Scotland towards the end of the season - luverly ! 
I'm a member now but won't be next year - waste of time for me I'm afraid.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now now, Gerry, you're just trying to wind us up!

It all flows from point 1, so that is what future encounters with him should concentrate on. Where does he think the nation's lorry drivers vanish to overnight when in transit? 

Glad you stopped me for a chat yesterday.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Now now, Gerry, you're just trying to wind us up!
> 
> It all flows from point 1, so that is what future encounters with him should concentrate on. Where does he think the nation's lorry drivers vanish to overnight when in transit?
> 
> ...


Ah yes, all those truckers in lay-bys breaking the law, tut tut.. :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

May I suggest the CC Chairman is a tad out of touch 
Or guilty of tellling fibs 

Ive always thoght the system was bonkers - you dont even get a black mark against your name if you dont turn up... :roll: 

I still think that the CC offers good value for money but they DO need to move with the times and the increasing number of motorhome with onboard facilities.

Until we got the Compass we needed good showers/etc as our little Autosleeper was a bit basic - having stayed at a perfectly good CL last weekend for £10 with leccy I dont necessarily see the need for us to spend nearer £20 just to get a shower (we now have our own and great it is too)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If it wasn't for the CL's I wouldn't stay a member.

The Chairman lives in cloud cuckoo land!!! CC run for the members! Who are they trying to kid.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

zulurita,
ditto.
roy


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Had a conversation with the CC Chairman whilst at Peterborough. This is a summary of his views:
> 1. Motorhome Stopovers - As in his opinion it is illegal to camp anywhere in the UK other than at a licenced site or rally, there can be no need for the Aire type system inthe UK.
> 2. Motorhome service points - We provide motorhome service points at all of our sites. Anyone who uses or sites and pays for a pitch is welcome to use them. There cannot be any other need for them as to camp anywhere without facilities would be illegal.
> 3. Site availability - Sites are always available and always have vacant pitches. You can always check for late availability and will nearly always find space. There is no need for a booking deposit as we do not have non-arrivers. Charging a deposit would not be good for those on low income as they would have to find large amounts of cash at around christmas time to cover their bookings for the year. There is no need to discourage block advance bookings.
> ...


Gerry,

Are you sure you are referring to the chairman of the Caravan Club or was it the chairman of the Crackpot Club?

Sadly it just goes to show that the folk at East Grinstead are so far out of touch with reality in the organisations they preside over

Another lost member


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

It seems it goes for a lot of people who are supposed to represent us!!! they don't live in the real world and have not a clue of reality.... just take the money and woffle on... yes the aires are a very good idea... not the best but they have their uses... seems the french are living in the real world and we just keep on living in the past..... as far as getting pitches... well my experience for example moreton in marsh... I called to book a pitch on wednesday, for saturday evening and was told they were fully booked.... so there's an example... we indeed went to a independent site in west wittering, they said there was no need to book and excepted us without booking, indeed the site was very good, just as good as a CC site...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its a wind up, Gerry you must behave youself.

Plenty of spaces, no need for deposit as members always turn up, gratefull to the almighty ones for keeping the pitch.

After all it is the Caravan Club.
not Caravan and motorhome club.

i have been a member for 24 years or so.
I do not use sites but find cl`s better most of the time.

Cheers
dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Perhaps the figures for the c/vans parked on site all year do not show as used pitches?. This is now happening in the New Forest as well. There is a superb 5 van site near Matlock, 3 c/vans are parked right on the front row with a view to die for,perhaps used 3 weeks of the year,and all anybody who visits the site has is a view of weathered c/vans and awnings. This you will not be told,only there is a vacancy. We have been m/bers for long enough,to have seen a change,also had a go at assistant wardening,ok more people c/van,m/home,but there are more and bigger sites. Chatsworth Park,Riverside York are full from January onwards to name two,but a lot of CL's now have a shower of sorts so,sort out the seasonal pitches,and plead with the CL owners and you never know things may change. If you are not happy,you have three choices,leave,or stay and try and alter it from within.We shall stay in for this reason, to use the super CL's in out of the way places in between Wild camping. Don't tell the top stomper at the CC HQ,or we will be drummed out of the club.
Jented


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

I personally will never use another Caravan Club site, I pulled up to the one at Ashford last year on the way to France (1st December), I arrived at 1pm, pulled into the Late Night arrivals (the Car Park at a 50 degree angle, having driven all the way from Scotland I levelled as best I could but still nearly fell out of bed with the angle.
In the morning I went to the reception, expecting to pay£3 or £4 for a pitch fee as I was moving on, £12, had I known I would have driven a few miles further on to the large retail park and pulled in there.

As for the Crackpot Chairman, I was told a story once that he had a meeting with tourist officials in Italy, to get them to ensure that wild camping was made illegal.
He has also apparantly lobbied the government of this country, now this is a second or third hand story, but as one person put it the Caravan Club makes its money from Very Expensive Campsites, the only reason i stay a member is, being a full timer in Scotland I use the CL's, the £4 a nighters! and this can save a lot of money.

We use to rally but at the cost of the Rallies, I would rater C&cc DA at a fiver a night.

Each to thier own I suppose, but for me the CC is trying to be too elite and have got miles away from thier roots, 

Regards


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Stayed at the Minehead CC site last week for 4 days.
Every day the site full board was outside.
There were at least 2 pitches empty every evening.
The weather was so good decided to stay an extra night-asked the warden if they had any pitches available.
Reply was yes but we need your membership card and money before we can book you !I had just spent 3 nights there so they knew I was a member and I was returning from washing up chores so no money on me.
If someone else rings to book before you get back with cash - you will lose the pitch!!
All the same it is a lovely little site and we had brilliant fish&chips one night and a super Chinese meal another night all within 400 metres of the site.

Clive

Edited for spelling


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

oops meant 1 am

regards


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Its a wind up, Gerry you must behave youself.
> 
> Plenty of spaces, no need for deposit as members always turn up, gratefull to the almighty ones for keeping the pitch.
> 
> ...


Actually Dave, you are right it is the Caravan Club and maybe they are are simply "tolerating" the motorhome folks so we should perhaps be grateful.

In the meantime it may be the time to speak to the guys organising the Motorhome parking sites in UK and make it a new Motorhome Club. With some 43000 members on here perhaps a few would sign up.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I reckon I could be a right Jobsworth as a warden.  

Lady p says I cannot have a go.


dave p


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

machilly said:


> Each to thier own I suppose, but for me the CC is trying to be too elite and have got miles away from thier roots,
> 
> Regards


Actually this is more a case of the CC going back to their roots. They always had a reptation of being elitist and they are heading back that way.
Some of us can remember the 60's when at a CC rally you couldn't attend the sunday morning coffee without wearing semi formal wear including a jacket and tie.
Gerry


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

GerryD said:


> machilly said:
> 
> 
> > Each to thier own I suppose, but for me the CC is trying to be too elite and have got miles away from thier roots,
> ...


Reminds me of when we first joined the Club many years ago and the warden at the site went out to inspect my motorhome to make sure it was "respectable" and not an old "banger"

Clive


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

There does appear to be much misapprehension that the CC is an organisation dedicated to the interests of its membership. This is not the case - it is a commercial company, registered at Companies House, with the objective of running campsites and operating travel and insurance agencies etc. 

The Chairman's statements on it being illegal to camp (in the UK) anywhere other than on a "proper" campsite is wrong in fact; but unsurprising coming from an organisation who run (profitable) campsites.

The Chairman and his "board" are elected (directly or indirectly) by the membership (customers) of the company - a case that supports the old adage that in a democracy we get the leaders we deserve :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a small example of the difference between the 2 clubs and how money orientated the CC is.

My disabled parents are well into their 70's and have been caravanning members of both CC and C&CC for many years and very recently renewed both memberships.
Due to unforeseen circumstances, only last week they decided to sell their tow car and caravan, and retire from caravanning.

They rang both clubs to cancel their membership and the C&CC offered to try to refund their money as they had only just paid it. 
They mentioned this to the CC and were told "no chance".

They were not expecting a refund and did not ask the C&CC for it, but all the same, it was a nice gesture that I will remember.
Both my brother and I inherited our parent's love of the outdoors and at the moment we are both members of both clubs.

Methinks that could well change at renewal time


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

dave p[/quote]

In the meantime it may be the time to speak to the guys organising the Motorhome parking sites in UK and make it a new Motorhome Club. With some 43000 members on here perhaps a few would sign up.[/quote]

Up for that !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry but forgive me if Im wrong or full of beer (again) but point 1. As far as I am aware that huge bit of the UK on top of where I sometimes live (N York Dales) called Scotchland wild camping is legal and it would be nice to pay a couple of quid for services like you can in any other civilsed country in Europe at campsites without a problem. The word Tool comes to mind.

Did I mention I was in the Pyrenees having the time of my life?

Cheers
BD


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We recently stayed at Low Moor CC site near Whitby for three nights Ok it is a basic no facs site but still cost almost £15 a night high season for Easter hols.

Asked to stay another night and told to call in on the Sunday am to check if ok. We were told it was full for that extra night despite counting at least 8 vacant pitches so we found a CL for £9 including hookup . . .
. . . but that CL and two others we stayed at had empty vans (against the rules  ) and more than five vans and frequently there are "long term" residents not that I blame the owners who are trying to enhance their incomes a bit. 

Perhaps the 5 van limit should be increased to 8 or 10 units or allow MH overnight parking (one night we spent in a farmyard as the field was too muddy and we were quite happy as we were out and about during the day - not suitable for getting out the chairs and putting up the awning though  

How could that legal (?) restriction be changed? I guess nearby site owners would object.

We'll stay as members but only occasionally use the main Club sites

especially in the summer months.

They also don't publicise their economy pitches much do they?

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MikeE said:


> The Chairman and his "board" are elected (directly or indirectly) by the membership (customers) of the company - a case that supports the old adage that in a democracy we get the leaders we deserve :lol:


I wonder whether we can use the new MHF Questionnaire section;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-84287.html

it indicates that 50.49% of those who have responded so far (179/261) of MHF Subscribers are CC members too.

Now extrapolating (never a good idea unless you are a politician wanting to pull the wool over the voters eyes) that could indicate that MHF has potentially a massive power base that COULD be motivated to follow this through using the Club's democratic (!) voting system.........

A vote of no confidence in the present Chairman (no sexist criticism intended merely an observation based on the earlier posts) backed by such a power base MIGHT provoke some sort of recognition........

If we are paying as members we have a democratic right to be able to have our views considered, failure to do so could provoke action against discrimination.

Just a thought to bat around amongst fellow sufferers on MHF. I also have tried to communicate with them in the past and run up against the brick wall of "there is no problem with our booking system". End of discussion as far as they are concerned.

Perhaps those interested in following such a route could indicate on this thread.

Dave :twisted:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The only way to make a company like CC change its ways is for customers (Shareholders)
to walk out en mass. No income = no club

Dave p


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We joined the CC in 1975, when we bought a (small) caravan. Shortly after that they offered life membership for £100, which we took.

7 or 8 years ago we took out CCC membership (we had been members when it was simply "The Camping Club"). Now we hardly ever use the CC, as sites are becoming ever more expensive and snobby. We much prefer the informality of the CCC sites - it seems the presence of "real campers" (in small tents) make the whole thing more people oriented.

In the early days of our CC membership we used CLs pretty exclusively, but the CC management has managed to grub out most of these, with petty rules and restrictions being added all the time. We would cancel our membership - but with 40 years still to run, that would be silly! (I wish!)

(Not as good value as the life sub to Private Eye, cost £10 in 1971)


----------



## solidgold (Dec 1, 2009)

We had a membership of the CC but when I tried to cancel it some jobsworth told me that my husband would have to contact them, they would not cancel the membership on my instructions. The membership was listed as Mr. and Mrs. so what right do they have not to take one or the other partners instruction? If someone is left widowed do they insist on a death certificate?

Then there are the jobsworth wardens and Dracula in drawers on reception, they are worse than doctors' receptionists and I'm very glad we eventually managed to cancel membership. I certainly wouldn't go back to that club perhaps it would do the chairman good to go and stay at one of his own sites, I doubt he's ever been near one


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

It's that increasing problem - the members interfering with the smooth running of the C C 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just caught up with this one.

I am slightly ashamed to admit that I'm too selfish to cancel my membership since it suits us to use CC sites quite often, but they really have become an uncaring, profit-motivated shower.

Well done Gerry for the OP, and I can fully back up your comments from other first-hand experience. :wink:

Being a cynical old sod, I often make a point of chatting to the wardens and I usually happen to mention pitch availability and no showers. :wink:

One warden (far more honest and forthright than most) offered a very interesting insight during his tirade against _"the management, who don't listen to wardens and give us little or no support."_

Anyone who books in advance, but actually phones up and cancels . . . even just a few minutes before closing time on the day . . . is not counted as a no-show. That is a "_legitimate cancellation_". 8O

There are lies, damn lies, and CC statistics!! 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We are CC members and make use of both big CC sites and CLs.

I guess the only issue that we feel affected by is the non-availability of pitches when we are in a position to plan a trip. Like a lot of people this is rarely weeks in advance, let alone months and we're not that selfish that we'd book months ahead and then cancel or no show. 

On the odd occasion we have had to cancel once booked and I notice they ask for a reason. In their eyes if you give such a reason it appears not to be a 'no show' but a 'legitimate cancellation' and I guess they have a point as we told them and gave them an opportunity to resell the pitch.

What would be more statistically relevant would be if their computer system could show how many enquiries for a pitch could not be fulfilled due to the site being full and then match that figure to how many no shows and cancellations there were at one week and 24 hours in advance.

Then they'd know with more certainty whether the line they tout is correct or just a convenient excuse for doing nothing.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> What would be more statistically relevant would be if their computer system could show how many enquiries for a pitch could not be fulfilled due to the site being full and then match that figure to how many no shows and cancellations there were at one week and 24 hours in advance.
> 
> Then they'd know with more certainty whether the line they tout is correct or just a convenient excuse for doing nothing.


But such an action implies that you are;

a) prepared to admit that there* MIGHT* be an error and,

b) prepared to find out and learn if such errors do exist.

And therein lies the problem; the management of the CC do not believe there is a problem so why should they try to find out if there is ? It reminds me of the old adage;

_"it is better to keep your mouth closed and have some people think you are an idiot, than to open it and confirm that opinion for everyone"_ :lol: :lol: :lol:

The senior management are very comfortable in their (mis-)understanding of how the system works.

Why should they change that opinion? (Purely a rhetorical question....) 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> . . . they ask for a reason. In their eyes if you give such a reason it appears not to be a 'no show' but a 'legitimate cancellation' and I guess they have a point as we told them and gave them an opportunity to resell the pitch.


No arguments there Andy, but the point made by the rather miffed warden was that even cancellations made _*just before they close the office*_ don't count as "no shows".

Clearly they have no chance of re-selling the pitch, but the Management would rather have it logged as a cancellation . . . then the Chairman doesn't have to cross his fingers behind his back when he claims they don't have a problem with "no shows". :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have just cancelled our membership of the CC after many years as we were fed up by the lack of facilities for Motorhomes at their sites. 
We spent this weekend at their Totnes site which was almost full with Motorhomes with a mere 3 or 4 caravans but do they have a Motorhome drain point? Do they heck. 
Mind you they have new wardens at the site and they were very friendly .....most unusual.
Gary


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Not for us either*

As newbies, I'm so glad I followed my intuition and didn't join the CC; we'll be making more positive efforts to avoid them from now on too!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Not for us either*



Smokeyjoe said:


> As newbies, I'm so glad I followed my intuition and didn't join the CC; we'll be making more positive efforts to avoid them from now on too!


I wouldn't be too hasty Joe.

They leave a lot to be desired as a "Club" for sure, but their CL network is very good, and well worth the subscription.

They vary a lot of course, but most are perfectly OK, especially if you don't demand a red carpet and velvet seat covers in the bog . . . if there is one! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Not for us either*



Zebedee said:


> Smokeyjoe said:
> 
> 
> > As newbies, I'm so glad I followed my intuition and didn't join the CC; we'll be making more positive efforts to avoid them from now on too!
> ...


Thanks Dave, sounds like I need to do more homework; so CS's and CL's can be listed by both, or either, and to be inclusive, we need membership of CC as well as C&CC (which we have). So far we've joined Motorhome Facts, MMM, something called Asci (or is it Acsi), C&CC, and are considering the Burstner Club and another (this latter also has an alternative). List seems endless and always in the region of £20-40 a year.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

greygit said:


> We spent this weekend at their Totnes site which was almost full with Motorhomes with a mere 3 or 4 caravans but do they have a Motorhome drain point? Do they heck.
> Gary


Perhaps this needs sending direct to the Caravan Club Chairman by GerryD who wrote;



GerryD said:


> Motorhome service points - We provide motorhome service points at all of our sites. Anyone who uses or sites and pays for a pitch is welcome to use them.


The Totnes site has been under debate for many years as it has always been small but his statement is blatantly untrue and he needs to be appraised of this fallacy.

If you check the site plan it lists no MHWP

Dave


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Last time I saw the CC accounts, they were sitting on a mountain of cash. Their current rate of expansion won't put much of a dent in that pile. I doubt if mass resignations by MHers would cause the CC any real pain, just a temporary inconvenience at most, and perhaps one that the majority of the CC tugger membership would secretly welcome.


SD


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Totnes is leased from the council (do they call it "Managed under contract"?) - the CC have no control over what's there. So I would suppose the chairman refers to "their own" sites?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*CC*

Neither Clubs are really clubs anymore where the campsites are concerned they should be renamed as CC Sites Ltd or similar.

I am sure there are always vacancies somewhere but no where near where you want to be.

We prefer sites with EHU and no facilities as these sites have less appeal to what my son calls "*****" and "Chav" campers.

Steve


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a thought - at present the CC is able to keep a tight lid on dissenting views, by choosing what letters to print in magazine, by controlling results of members questionnaires etc.

So the options have until now been to vote with your feet (and lose access to CL network  ) or to try to reform from within by standing for election - which would take years if it ever worked.

But, surely, if it is supposed to be a club it should nowadays operate an online forum for members ? Which *could *generate a focus for dissenting views about the sort of concerns raised in this thread? Obviously any CC forum could end up *very *tightly moderated which would then reduce its impact.

But a few letters to the CC magazine calling for a members forum might be worth a try??

I'm not at all sure about this - anyone have any views?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Had a conversation with the CC Chairman whilst at Peterborough. This is a summary of his views:
> 1. Motorhome Stopovers - As in his opinion it is illegal to camp anywhere in the UK other than at a licenced site or rally, there can be no need for the Aire type system inthe UK.
> 2. Motorhome service points - We provide motorhome service points at all of our sites. Anyone who uses or sites and pays for a pitch is welcome to use them. There cannot be any other need for them as to camp anywhere without facilities would be illegal.
> 3. Site availability - Sites are always available and always have vacant pitches. You can always check for late availability and will nearly always find space. There is no need for a booking deposit as we do not have non-arrivers. Charging a deposit would not be good for those on low income as they would have to find large amounts of cash at around christmas time to cover their bookings for the year. There is no need to discourage block advance bookings.
> ...


The CC Chairman sounds, like a strong case for the use of a powerful laxative, I hope I don't need to explain.

The C&CC seems to at least have ears.

I seem to have been doing it all wrong for the last few years too.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

As Kev says the C&CC does appear to have ears AND they produce a separate magazine for motor caravans (Waggoners's Talk) In the Waggoner's Talk there are details of events and such for each area of the country - all specific to motor caravans


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Over Easter we stayed at the CC Grummore site near the north coast of Scotland. It is the first time in a few years we have used a CC site as we hate the little well laid out pitches, parking to the peg etc and snob atitude that exists.

We were very please with Grummore however as the wardens were excellent and the site basic (more like a CL).

I was gob smaked to find the CC using a photo of the site in their adverts - what exactly are they trying to advertise?

We are members of the CCC and CC as we use CL/CS alot whilst avoiding the club sites or we wild camp.

I would support the setting up of a MH club.

Andy


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*cc/ccc*

The Strange thing is with the CC is they normally allow you to choose your pitch where the CC&C always tell you where your be sited..... :roll:

So for all their Regimentation etc at least they have that going for them....... :lol:


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

GerryD said:


> Had a conversation with the CC Chairman whilst at Peterborough. This is a summary of his views:
> 1. Motorhome Stopovers - As in his opinion it is illegal to camp anywhere in the UK other than at a licenced site or rally, there can be no need for the Aire type system inthe UK.
> 2. Motorhome service points - We provide motorhome service points at all of our sites. Anyone who uses or sites and pays for a pitch is welcome to use them. There cannot be any other need for them as to camp anywhere without facilities would be illegal.
> 3. Site availability - Sites are always available and always have vacant pitches. You can always check for late availability and will nearly always find space. There is no need for a booking deposit as we do not have non-arrivers. Charging a deposit would not be good for those on low income as they would have to find large amounts of cash at around christmas time to cover their bookings for the year. There is no need to discourage block advance bookings.
> ...


Don't agree with any of his statements and if those are his views I will not be joining the CC club. His statement there is no need to book is untrue, perhaps for him but not for others especially in the school breaks. Of course he will not want Aire's in the UK, his club will llose money! How does this guy get to be chairman, does he not listen to others views :roll:


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Vennwood said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Its a wind up, Gerry you must behave youself.
> ...


As newbies to motor home finding site has been a nightmare for us, we would support a Motorhome specific club if the caravanners don't want us.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*cc/cc&c*

As i have said previous on another thread , MOST not ALL sites belonging to both these organizations normally have a decent size carpark for day visitors or late arrivals , why the hell don't they have some system in place , which utilises these areas for quick stop overs for a nomimal fee of a £5.00.pn. for memebers only.

Not perfect , but would instantly start a uk Aire facility with around 200 + sites.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Re the comment about clinical parking regimes with the CC - sorry but I actually like that aspect. We were at a non CC site recently, parked in a nice quiet spot and then got completely hemmed in by people on either side - one deciding to park on the far right of their pitch and the other parking on the far left of theirs - leaving us squished in the middle. If people in general had any ounce of common sense then 'annoying' rules wouldn't be needed anywhere. :wink: 

Have to say the comment about never having to book made me chuckle and check if it was still April 1st... Oh and why we're on the subject of the CC does anyone know why it takes them 2 hours to clean the loo blocks? Only reason I could come up with was that they let men do it - am sure most women would have that task nailed in 30 mins max! :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I just wonder if these big hitters in CC are recruited from the financial sector and have never been camping in their life.

Just judging on his comment obviously from a balance sheet point of view.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Delores said:


> Oh and why we're on the subject of the CC does anyone know why it takes them 2 hours to clean the loo blocks?


And more to the point it's the time when people want to use them...why not clean in the afternoon?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just wonder if these big hitters in CC are recruited from the financial sector and have never been camping in their life.
> 
> Just judging on his comment obviously from a balance sheet point of view.


Are the members of the Executive Committee, e.g. The Chairman, elected by the members of the Caravan Club? Is it a progression from Centre Comiittee to Regions and then National or are the members of the Executive Committee appointed i.e Salaried posts?

The Chairman of the C&CC is definetly an elected non salaried appointment.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> And more to the point it's the time when people want to use them...why not clean in the afternoon?


I've always wondered this too -

it was recently explained to me as the site 'opens' for new arrivals at 12:00, all toilet duties must be completed by then in order for the wardens to be available to man reception to book people in.

Understandable, when there is only one set of wardens on site, however a lot of sites appear to have more than one set.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well a few have vented their frustration!!!

Member of both for CLs and CSs. Have stopped bothering with CC rallys as it is just too much of a pain booking. 

I was last given the run around between Centre Rally rep and god knows how many other people. I was told that a contact number could not be given out due to Data Protection!! I perservered only because we wanted to go to Waddington for the Air Show and the CC Rally was within walking distance of the entrance ( a recommended rally this one if you can get hold of someone to book). 

As for being snobby, I agree but then I don't like to be ORDERED around but more than happy to take a reasonable approach when considering other campers etc.

Anyway I have now contributed to this long thread and feel much better for it. Perhaps someone with knowledge could sent the whole lot to the CC for comment.

Regards

Dick- a frustrated CC member (well would be if I used their club sites by the sound of it).


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Not for us either*



Zebedee said:


> Smokeyjoe said:
> 
> 
> > As newbies, I'm so glad I followed my intuition and didn't join the CC; we'll be making more positive efforts to avoid them from now on too!
> ...


I concur  Dont cut your nose off to spite your face 

We have countles stories of humourless wardens and as many about friendly ones too. The rules ensure good standards but some do 'suck' big time.

Good standards of sites and great CLs - we just laugh at/stick two finger up behind the backs of the arsey ones we meet


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> > And more to the point it's the time when people want to use them...why not clean in the afternoon?
> ...


Pardon my blunt-ness but they do it simply so you cant have a dump when you most need one  ie just before you set off to the next site  :lol:


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*CC Club*

We are members of both the CC and C&CC just to use the CL's CS's. We gave up trying to use CC club sites as they were always fully booked whenever we wanted to use one.

However, a lot of people on here have mentioned starting a club just for motorhomers. There is this one - http://motorcaravanners.eu/. If everyone on MHF joined this club then they could expand their CL's. I haven't joined yet myself as I'm having problems with 'cookies' when I try to register, but it's worth thinking about.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We are no longer members of caravan club we feel warders (fraudulent slip) act very superior had a few experiences arriving and site full they seems delighted and no help at all.Twenty five years ago when we first joined we felt like aliens among the caravaners at that time felt hostility thought it was me until I talked to other motor-homers they felt the same. presto


----------



## krism (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with all your comments - take a step back and sit in their shoes for a moment, they both run very profitable businesses and rightly or wrongly they are making healthily profits so why should they listen to their members, they will be listerning to their managers and getting the feed back from them. In my opinion having run a successful business it is only a short term gain and possibly someone will have the foresight to set up an orchestrate an Aires type of service throughout the UK and rival these 2 organizations.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: CC Club*

.

However, a lot of people on here have mentioned starting a club just for motorhomers. There is this one - http://motorcaravanners.eu/. If everyone on MHF joined this club then they could expand their CL's. I haven't joined yet myself as I'm having problems with 'cookies' when I try to register, but it's worth thinking about.[/quote]

Some good info on this site: http://motorcaravanners.eu/ 
Have just applied to join, thanks for the link.
Gary


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Caravan Club members survey*

Can I urge members of the Caravan Club to take part in the members survey, here: https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/login?returnURL=/my-club/club-matters. Closes 1st June.

The only place on the survey to voice opinions is near the start of the survey, when it asks "what service do you like best?", and "what service do you like the least?" (I paraphrase the questions because I no longer have access to them). I.e. they do not solicit opinions anywhere, and this is the only place to put them.

Right at the end they ask what other services would you like the club to offer. Here I said it would be good if the club set up a chain of informal and inexpensive sites along the lines of aires de camping car. (well, you never know! Ever the eternal optimist!)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I've just spent the May BH at the CC site at Totnes. The wardens were very nice people who were doing their best to keep the site, which is leased from the council, up to standard. 
In my opinion this is one of the best CC or C&CC sites I have used being similar to French town municipal ones. It is within a few minutes walk from the town centre and great for the boat to Dartmouth or the Round Robin Bus / steam train /boat trip. It has no play park and no EHU's, the Peak Rate for 2 members was £14 a night.
A network of sites like this one situated in town boundaries would be ideal for me.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: CC Club*



christine1310 said:


> We are members of both the CC and C&CC just to use the CL's CS's. We gave up trying to use CC club sites as they were always fully booked whenever we wanted to use one.
> 
> However, a lot of people on here have mentioned starting a club just for motorhomers. There is this one - http://motorcaravanners.eu/. If everyone on MHF joined this club then they could expand their CL's. I haven't joined yet myself as I'm having problems with 'cookies' when I try to register, but it's worth thinking about.


 we have just joined MCC for this very reason & been on our 1st rally this weekend at Redcar Racecourse. very good do , on hard standing, toilets,showers, good crowd of people. will go again


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It seems to me that if, as we all know, most club sites are nearly always full (at the busier times) then there no need for the clubs to change their policies simply because the sites are nearly always full.

If they made the sites more welcoming to us motorhomers then the problem with under capacity would become even more acute.

As a long term member of the CC I am with the two main problems, sites nearly always full and the apparent dislike of motorhomes. Perhaps I will not rejoin next year.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I stayed at my first C&CC site at Canterbury at the weekend and it wasn't an enjoyable experience or inexpensive for that matter.

On arrival waited 20 minutes to be shown to a pitch, no other visitors but 6 members of staff present gossiping in the shop.

Shown to a grassy pitch with a slope likethe west face of the Eigar. Moved off of that by the warden, who told me the assistant warden who placed me there was knew and didnt have a clue.

To be fair no problem with people learning the ropes but the delay on arrival was poor


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been watching this post for some time. I agree with the comments of the community but as stated the CC and CCC are both companies. They make money and the provision of an 'aires' like facility would injure their income.

However, Is there anyone out there with time, and a little extra income, on their hands to consider the following.

Why not write to every council in GB informing them of the potential of extra income from all the Motorhomers who would visit their village/town/city. That is the reason that the local villages in France/Germany offer this facility. It's the council that make provision for overnighting, not the government.

On average a Motorhomer spends at least £25 in an area per day. Whilst on it's own it is not a lot, but multiplied, it soon adds to the communities coffers.

Perhaps an orchestrated campaign by members.

Start a petition and send copies to each council. Mammoth task?, but from molehills?

Food for thought?

Westkirby01


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I just think both the CC and C&CC are missing the boat. Think about it. Throughout France, Germany, Italy etc. the Aires, Stellplatz etc. are little more, sometimes even less than our current CL's and CS's. These clubs have a ready made network. More and more European communities are charging a small amount per night. Why can't the main clubs do the same - it would give the CL/CS owners another bite at the cherry, have very little extra to do and the clubs themselves could make a few bob out of it. They could even bring out a special book at say £15/20 per year that our European MH'ers could join - just like we do in Europe with Bord Atlas etc.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

If EVERYONE who has posted in this 8 page (so far) thread wrote to the clubs HQ voicing their opinions as on here I'm sure some one would take notice especially if it was address to the club chairman.

People on other forums when I suggest such a thing say "Its a waste of time"

Well you know ho the saying goes, 'United we stand divided we fall' :wink: 


Several years ago some tried to start up a UK aire or passion scheme, the problem was finding the locations.

Mick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Westkirby01 said:


> I've been watching this post for some time. I agree with the comments of the community but as stated the CC and CCC are both companies. They make money and the provision of an 'aires' like facility would injure their income.
> 
> However, Is there anyone out there with time, and a little extra income, on their hands to consider the following.
> 
> ...


It only needs for all of us to write to our own respective councils to achieve the same result.

I emailed my local council (Havant, which includes Hayling Island) and received a positive reply. But still no signs of any real action forthcoming.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The question is do the CC care? We spent last weekend at Totnes CC site and it was only 50% full and out of those that were there only 2 were caravans to the 15 or so MH's.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I did try opening negotiations with my local council about providing some sort of aire type facility but a couple of recent incidents where a large group of 'travellers' and their caravans have turned up in the town and alienated local residents means that any talk of a facility for motorhomes gets the response that it will attract these 'travellers'
Time to lie low for a while I think

Chris


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

*CC & c&cc club vs the 21st century*

Hi,

I've only been a motor-home owner for 2 years, We checked ferry prices for trips abroad before we bought, make sure it was "affordable". We spent 3 weeks in France just a couple of months after buying the MH. It was brilliant, spent £35 0n Aires over the whole 3 weeks.

*Camping & Caravan club*
When we came back it was quite an eye opener, nothing like Aires in the UK. We joined C&CC first which is defiantly the better run organisation, Holiday sites out of the monthly MAG are easy and cheap to use, most need no booking. Cs are usually good value.

*Caravan club*
Difficult to find something positive to say. Ever tried to find a rally site, you need the CLUB MAG and a lot of patience to look on the web to find something suitable. No directions and you are left to look up some pretty laughable Da websites!! then you need to book.

You got to book a Rally BUT not a Caravan site......EHHH.

Talked to both the CC & C&CC at numerous shows about booking, WiFi and *ALL SITES, RALLIES, CL, CS ANYTHING WE GO TO, to have the Lat/Long.* Use it on your satnav, Google it!!!

I'm sure they have a prepared script as you get the same lame answer from all there representative's.

Is it the British way? There is *nothing like helpful advice, I take it as un-necessary criticism of the way I want you to act.* Is this why we lag behind in so many ways? Our inability to listen, look and learn?

All the best Wilt.... Everybody is equal but some ore more equal than others.."Rowan & Martin's laugh in"


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Why not write to every council in GB informing them of the potential of extra income from all the Motorhomers who would visit their village/town/city.


To a great extent it's already been done, and the result is here:
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/



> On average a Motorhomer spends at least £25 in an area per day.


 Interesting, but your evidence is...?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Been a CC member for 20 years, 5 as a tugger, 15 as a motorhomer. I don't understand all this anti CC banter as I've never had a problem. I use their sites almost 100% of the time for weekends and weeks away. I use their travel service and until this year, their motorhome insurance. Some of their motorhome service points are ill-considered but many are excellent. Site descriptions are pretty accurate.

The CC is not perfect. I'd prefer the option of no electrical hook up for example. I don't see these imperfections as reasons to leave an organisation that has given me many happy memories over the last 20 years.

Perhaps I'll be the last motorhoming member!


----------

